# Toddlers last two toes lie sideways - pic



## majorsky (Oct 31, 2005)

I've provided a link below to a pic of my DD's feet. The other day while I was working (p/t), my DH was concerned and called me because he noticed the last two toes on each of our DD's feet lie sideways when she's standing on them. If she's seated, the feet look normal. DD has no pain or discomfort from the toes.

Pic of DD's feet (she's not pigeon-toed -- the two pics were taken from different angles)

DD is barefoot most of the time, except when we're out and about. She's barefoot at playgroup (at someone's home) and whenever she's running around our home. She has several pairs of shoes (courtesy of shoe-happy relatives) including Nikes and Land's End shoes. The top of her foot is somewhat wide but I haven't noticed that her foot is cramped in her shoes.

I've done a lot of digging on the web and can find nothing about toddlers having "hammer toes" or something similar. I did learn that toddlers naturally have flat feet and that *might* make their toes look like hammer toes. Also their feet are very pliable so they can sometimes look unusual until the feet mature. I've scheduled an appointment with her doctor this week to see if he recommends a podiatrist for her.

Has anyone noticed anything like this in their DCs? Since I've found almost nothing about this on the web, I'm curious if anyone here has encountered something similar.

Thanks in advance!
Kristin


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm, I'm not sure if that's normal in toddlers or not. It can be a genetic thing - does anyone in your family have that?
I would ask your doctor to refer you to a podiatrist unless he is really really emphatic that it's normal. If he seems unsure at all to you, push to see the podiatrist - if it IS something problematic, the earlier it's addressed, the better.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't have anything to offer with regard to your question, but I just wanted to say that those are very cute toes! I just love the picture.


----------



## mcsgo (Apr 12, 2003)

DH and all 3 kids have pinky toes that tuck under like your DD's. It's one of those funny things that we check for when our kids were born (hehe). It seems normal for us, but you should certainly double-check with the ped. if you have any concerns.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

MY toes do that and always have. I have never had a problem with them and I don't remember any doc saying something about them when I was little
They have never caused me any pain at all.

I would think that is just the way your dd's toes are!


----------



## lexmas (Jan 9, 2007)

My toes do that as well, and it's never been a problem. If you're really concerned, ask your ped. But I wouldn't think it's an issue.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

My dd (now almost 4) was born with the toes on each foot bent almost completely over. You couldn't even really see them. I stressed pretty hard on it and everyone kept telling me she was fine. As she has grown older, they have straightened out quite a bit. I also figured out it was genetic (on my DH's side) for us. My boys don't have it though.

I have some toe issues myself (the two middle ones next to the big toe look almost fused in a way) that has been passed down to my children as well.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

My toes look like that. Never had a problem!







Of course, see your dd's doc if you're concerned.


----------



## majorsky (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks everybody!









My gut feeling is that it's OK because little kids' feet have more cartilage and soft tissue than bones at this stage of development. As her arches develop, I suspect her toes will look more "normal." I don't recall anyone in my family having feet that look like that at her age, but who knows? I don't spend a lot of time looking at feet.









We're going to the doc on Thurs morning because my DH is stressing. I want him to feel reassured.

Kristin


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

You might google clinodactyly toe. That's what it looks like to me and it is the more common toes.

My son had clinodactyly pinkies. It actually progresses as he grows in his case though pinkies may be different than feet. I suspect it is in your family though. Turns out I have slightly crooked pinkies as does my dad and both sisters. But it was so mild I never knew. My son just inherited a more severe curve.

We saw a pediatric orthopedist. Which actually in my son's case is needed because if the curve progresses to a certain point they have to treat before he gets to puberty. Again, fingers may be different than toes.


----------



## majorsky (Oct 31, 2005)

A-ha! My mother says her toes do what my DD's toes do.









Kristin


----------



## amaniesa (Jan 10, 2008)

My pinkie toes have always lied like that. It never hurt or caused a problem, except when I get a pedicure you can't see my cute pinkie toes LOL...
And your daughter's feet are ADORABLE. I don't know why, but I couldn't stop laughing at how cute they look.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Everyone in my mom's family have pinky toes like that







And the pinky toe nail is a thin strip that grows straight up instead of laying down on a nailbed.


----------

